# Can i know your full name ?



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Can i know your name ?*

Hi !!! 
I hope this poll can make you interesting...
Hey, seems we are be member here, and we are making friends...
So, i need to know all of your name...:
Sometimes we just calling one and another by calling the USERNAME not our real name, BUT sometimes i saw just a few of our members knowing our real name...

So, can i know your name ???
Or may be you can include your dog FULL NAME !!!

By the way, my FULL name is Kezia____________
And Simba's FULL name is Area's Joker von Golden Dreams


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Jami and Diesel *D-Day*  I dont have any credit cards so dont even try it!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

kezia14 said:


> Hi !!!
> I hope this poll can make you interesting...
> Hey, seems we are be member here, and we are making friends...
> So, i need to know all of your name (FULL NAME)....:
> ...


 
Diesel needs a full name?? Can someone help me with this??


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Jami Lynn and Diesel *D-Day*  I dont have any credit cards so dont even try it!!


Good one!!!! LOL:doh:


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Diesel needs a full name?? Can someone help me with this??


 
Ha ha ha !!!
Its only if they have,,,
In Indonesia all of the Goldens are having their full name like father of Simba : Area's Gold Rush BIlly The Kid
Or Indonesian Golden Champion : Area's Jackson Show Me The Money
And Gold Rush Harry Potter

How do you think ????


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

JMO... but I don't believe it is either safe or smart to put such info on the net. I think Sandra will suffice quite nicely lol!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

My name is Ann and that's all your getting....no offense 

And Charlie's full name is Charlie....Boy? I guess???? LOL


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Jami Lynn Blake and Diesel *D-Day* Blake  I dont have any credit cards so dont even try it!!


don't worry - someone trolling along will grab your name and open credit card accounts for you.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OK, my full name is *Ann the Goddess of Domesticity*


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello, I'm Jane. Jane Doe. 

LOL, My name is Sara. I'd tell you more but then the FBI would be able to track me and our neighbors don't like a lot of traffic...


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm in the witness protection program so cannot reveal my idenity.........LOL!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> Hello, I'm Jane. Jane Doe.
> 
> LOL, My name is Sara. I'd tell you more but then the FBI would be able to track me and our neighbors don't like a lot of traffic...


HAHA... I was wondering...


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I think first names are enough. Why would you need to know people's last names? Way too many people look through this site all over the world, I am not comfortable revealing any more than my first name.


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

My name is Jason. That's it.

Ellie's name is Ellie Mae Goldenrump.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

jason0618 said:


> My name is Jason. That's it.
> 
> Ellie's name is Ellie Mae Goldenrump.


 
lol - Goldenrump


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> Hello, I'm Jane. Jane Doe.
> 
> LOL, My name is Sara. I'd tell you more but then the FBI would be able to track me and our neighbors don't like a lot of traffic...


LOL!! Mine's Sarah too......but I'm not wanted by the FBI.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Well I edited mine in case of fraud cuz yall scared me, but I guess since you quoted me it dont matter anyway... LOL... Alright go ahead... Open all those cards up... want my SS# too?


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

My name is Lynn ________ you guess the last name!

SunnyRose is Cin'Mon Hill Roses in Sunshine

Jasmine is Dichi's All That Jazz

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

lovealways_jami said:


> Well I edited mine in case of fraud cuz yall scared me, but I guess since you quoted me it dont matter anyway... LOL... Alright go ahead... Open all those cards up... want my SS# too?



quotes can be edited too... you may want to PM the OP and ask that your name be removed.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> LOL!! Mine's Sarah too......but I'm not wanted by the FBI.


I'm not either. I just wanted to sound cool. :smokin:


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

My name is Cathy. Atlantis, Anastasia IV (Tasia), and Kaylee.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

My name is.......well, Janis! Yup, thats it. Just me!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My name's Michelle, and I'm an alcoholic.

Tucker's full name is Tomiskaway All Tuckered Out.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

My name is Nicole and that's about all your getting.  

Rosco's name is....Rosco. LOL


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> My name's Michelle, and I'm an alcoholic.
> 
> Tucker's full name is Tomiskaway All Tuckered Out.


Ill tell you what, this whole HUGE LONG dog name thing is getting to me... lets act like (just for awhile) that Diesel stands for : *D*onatello D*ies*a Mick Mick Bach*el*.. K? Just for a minute?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

lovealways_jami said:


> Ill tell you what, this whole HUGE LONG dog name thing is getting to me... lets act like (just for awhile) that Diesel stands for : *D*onatello D*ies*a Mick Mick Bach*el*.. K? Just for a minute?


Even if your dog isn't registered, why not just make up a name for him anyway. 

Generally the dogs name starts with the Kennel name where you got him (Ie I got Tucker from Tomiskaway Kennels), then you make up a catchy little name.

Examples:

Kennel Name's Full of Gas call name, Diesel LOL


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi,

Mary Jean here.... lets see

Brutus..also comes to Bruteman and Brutie
Sunni.. also comes to Sunshine and Princess
Dusty...Kansas Dusty Winds
Thunder...sometimes called Thunder Dunder
Lightning...sometimes called Lightning Bolt
Jake...sometimes called Jaky...lol...of course somedays I'm lucky the last 3 come to their real names!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Even if your dog isn't registered, why not just make up a name for him anyway.
> 
> Generally the dogs name starts with the Kennel name where you got him (Ie I got Tucker from Tomiskaway Kennels), then you make up a catchy little name.
> 
> ...


OK....let's see...... *Sir Charles Fartz Alot*...... It's good Charlies not a registered dog, I could never come up with one of those clever names.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I always sign my name, Jan, at the bottom of my posts along with my dogs names. As so many have mentioned, it is not a good idea to put your full name on the internet. I'm not worried about the members here, but I'm not certain I'd want the lurkers to have too much information. 


Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My name is Carol and Bama's name is Riverdog Forest Bamabear. I stayed with the nature theme since all of Hooch's pups have a nature theme.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

UMMM..... Jeremy. 

Carson is: Liberty's Golden Nugget....but goes by Carson James __________


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> OK....let's see...... *Sir Charles Fartz Alot*...... It's good Charlies not a registered dog, I could never come up with one of those clever names.


You crack me up!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi I'm Amy and Daisy is Kaelgroves Tis Murphy's Law - we had to go with a Irish beer and Murphy's Law is always in effect at our house. But we mostly just call her Bratty or Daisy Duke.

My other dogs names are Lady Bug who we mostly call Bug, but since her hearings pretty much gone we just gesture for her. And my other girl is named Harry. My husband named her that, then took a lot of slack for naming a girl dog Harry and tried to change it to Harriet, but I wouldn't let him.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I think it is nice to know everyone's names. Sometimes I feel weird calling people by their username and not knowing whether they're male or female. I'm always afraid I'll offend someone if I call them a he and they're a she


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm Lisa



BTW i think Dog is Shirley shhhhhh don't tell


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm Tracey
Oliver's fancy pants name is Dasmaks Jack the Lad at Capapherra
Gracie is Dasmaks Living Doll at Capapherra
and Gabby is Capapherra April Lady


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Rick Gibbs.... Or Richard Wayne Gibbs...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Rick Gibbs.... Or Richard Wayne Gibbs...


Born Richard Wayne Walker Jr., but my step father adopted my sister and I when we were in elementary school. We haven't seen our real "father" in 40 years...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm Betty............mom to Penny, Maggie, Cody ( the springer) and Sydney ( the old lady aussie that keeps us ALL in line )


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow Rick.. you are brave..

Im just Katie, and Murphy is Murphy..


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm Debbie and Mason is just Mason...... sometimes I do call him mason-blue. :

Debbie & mason


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Ok... so I'm getting a little paranoid too.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

My name is Marcy and you guessed it *Abby Dabby Do*!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If your dog's pedigree is in k9data and you added your name as the owner...

Oh, my name is Kim. First name is Kim, middle initial M. First name Kim, last name starts with an M. Can't go wrong. Of course you can always check the properties on some of my photos, too. So many ways to be found!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

FYI, you can track people down by their dog's registered names. :uhoh:

Just came back from an Identity Management Conference so I'm a little paranoid right now and then last Sunday's 60 Minutes didn't help matters. :doh:

Not implying there is anything malicious here, so please don't be offended.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Charlie06 said:


> OK, my full name is *Ann the Goddess of Domesticity*


Hahahaha...I had to laugh when I noticed that you had put "Domestic Engineer" under your user name. That is what I used to call myself when I was a _stay at home mom_ to my first batch of kids  :. I think it's a great title but the position doesn't get paid what it is worth  :no:

My name is Cathy or Kathy...whichever version you want but my grandchildren call me Grandma Woof Woof  :doh:


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Hahahaha...I had to laugh when I noticed that you had put "Domestic Engineer" under your user name. That is what I used to call myself when I was a _stay at home mom_ to my first batch of kids  :. I think it's a great title but the position doesn't get paid what it is worth  :no:
> 
> My name is Cathy or Kathy...whichever version you want but my grandchildren call me Grandma Woof Woof  :doh:


 I often say "DOMESTIC GODDESS"!!!! My real name is..... Philomena ...Phil for short. hence the PJD in user name! Hard name to have. The pronounciations people come up with are unreal sometimes. some folks just ain't all there sometimes!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Augie's Mom said:


> FYI, you can track people down by their dog's registered names. :uhoh:
> 
> Just came back from an Identity Management Conference so I'm a little paranoid right now and then last Sunday's 60 Minutes didn't help matters. :doh:
> 
> Not implying there is anything malicious here, so please don't be offended.


My husband had his ID stolen. Huge case and the guy is in jail. We had leased a vehicle and the finace company highered a temp network person ( or someone in that capacity) who went in and got all the credit reports. He sold them. I guess no one is safe.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

my name is charlotte or char

rachel's full name is lady rachel tala kasa

:wavey:


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm Lorraine, I think it comes up in my signature. And Jemima Piddleduck!
(just kidding) It's just Jemma!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm Laura and my dogs are:

Ch Birnam Wood's Expedia.com (Zoom)
Nitelite's Secret Agent (Bond)
Nitelite's Who's On Deck? (Crew)
Nitelite's Are We There Yet? (Maybe)

Ch. Loonsong Harbour Town (Jib)
Loonsong Pebble Beach (Pebbles)

And 
Montague's Jaguar XJ (Possum or Jag)


----------



## kardokardo (Sep 13, 2007)

mine is Kardelen. and it means 'snowdrop' in English. Ajda is just Ajda.


----------



## mikekwok (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi My name is Mike Kwok
My dogs name is
Vela Sweet - sweet
Firstdream Sweet Alpha - Alpha
Firstdream Sweet Amos - Amos
Firstdream Sweet Alien - Alien
Firstdream Sweet April - April


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Just call me Kerri...

Mom to the Ariz Golden Crew:
Kuddles aka Kerri's Golden Girl Kuddles
Nemo aka Kerri's Golden Boy Nemo
Alina aka Kerri's Golden Girl Alina
Jesse aka Majestic Legends Jesse James

I was not too creative with the 1st 3 dogs names. But I love Jesse's name.


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

Stephanie Kaye and Farley Blu

And I do have credit cards but if they won't do you any good


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh and Farley is also known as Schoolhouse In A Class of His Own...but only in the AKC  Mostly its just Farley and Farley Blu on the occasion I get mad at him.


----------

